# Unique referral links



## Joe Blow (14 September 2004)

I know that some of you are (very kindly!) linking to Aussie Stock Forums from other forums and/or websites.

I really appreciate this and know it has resulted in many members that wouldn't have ordinarily found the site.

This software has a referral link system built into it so each member has their own unique 'referral link' so that I can keep track of who was referred who.

If you are one of the members that has a link up to Aussie Stock Forums could you please replace the link you have at the moment with your unique referral link.

Your referral link can be found in the "What are referrals" section of the FAQ.

You can check it out here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/fo...rrals_explai n

I am thinking of introducing a rewards system for those who refer other members. I will let you know once I have worked out the details.

If you have any questions, please ask.

Thanks everyone!


----------

